# Puppy Food Options



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Which would you prefer?


*AvoDerm Natural
Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Formula
Puppy Food*

Chicken Meal, Ground Whole Brown Rice, Ground Whole Rice, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Ascorbic Acid), Oat Bran, Avocado Meal, Flax Seed, Dried Alfalfa Meal, Avocado Oil, Herring Meal, Lecithin, Natural Flavor, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Bromelain, Papain, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Monosodium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, DL-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Zinc Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B Complex), Copper Sulfate, Zinc Methionine, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Niacin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein (min) 26.00% 
Crude Fat (min) 16.00% 
Crude Fiber (max) 4.00% 
Moisture (max) 10.00% 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (min) 3.45% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min) 0.19% 
Caloric Content 
Metabolizable Energy (calculated) 3560 kcal/kg 
Metabolizable Energy (calculated) 372 kcal/cup 

Nutrient Analysis 
Vitamins Function As Fed Unit 
Vitamin A Eyes / Coat / Bones / Skin 16,537 IU/KG 
Vitamin D Vigor / Bones / Teeth 1,412 IU/KG 
Vitamin E Reproduction / Fetal Growth 123.00 IU/KG 
Thiamine (B1) Nerves / Digestion 16.50 MG/KG 
Riboflavin (B2) Eyes / Skin / Enzymes 11.70 MG/KG 
Pantothenic Acid Growth / Nerves 38.70 MG/KG 
Niacin Nerves / Coat 70.60 MG/KG 
Pyridoxine (B6) Blood / Growth 10.80 MG/KG 
Folic Acid Growth / Maint / Blood 2.00 MG/KG 
Biotin Metabolism / Skin / Coat 0.17 MG/KG 
Vitamin B12 Blood 0.13 MG/KG 
Choline Liver / Kidney / Nerves 2,970 MG/KG 
Minerals Function As Fed Unit 
Calcium Bones / Teeth / Muscle 1.25 % 
Phosphorus Bones / Teeth / Muscle 1.00 % 
Potassium Body Fluids / Metabolism 0.54 % 
Sodium Regulate Body Fluids 0.27 % 
Chloride Regulate Body Fluids 0.52 % 
Magnesium Bones / Teeth / Muscles 0.10 % 
Iron Blood 161.00 MG/KG 
Copper Blood 10.80 MG/KG 
Manganese Bones / Teeth / Muscle 20.50 MG/KG 
Zinc Reproduction / Skin 182.00 MG/KG 
Iodine Thyroid 6.60 MG/KG 
Selenium Bones / Muscle 0.27 MG/KG 
Amino Acid/Fatty Acids As Fed Unit 
Arginine 1.01 % 
Lysine 1.04 % 
Methionine & Cystine 0.75 % 
Tryptophan 0.23 % 
Histidine 0.34 % 
Leucine 1.67 % 
Isoleucine 0.91 % 
Phenylalanine & Tyrosine 1.20 % 
Threonine 0.72 % 
Valine 1.25 % 
Omega 6 3.45 % 
Omega 3 0.19 % 


*Wellness Just For Puppy Food*

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Salmon Meal (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Ground Brown Rice, Tomato Pomace, Rice Bran, Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Rye Flour, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Ground Millet, Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.

This is a naturally preserved product.

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein Not Less Than 28.0% 
Crude Fat Not Less Than 17.0% 
Crude Fiber Not More Than 5.0% 
Moisture Not More Than 11.0% 
Calcium Not Less Than 1.30% 
Phosphorus Not Less Than 1.00% 
Vitamin E Not Less Than 150 IU/kg 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids Not Less Than 3.0% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids Not Less Than 1.0% 
Beta Carotene* Not Less Than 5 mg/kg 
DHA* Not Less Than 0.13% 
Lycopene* Not Less Than 0.25 mg/kg 
Taurine* Not Less Than 0.09% 
Total Micro-organisms* Not Less Than 20,000,000 CFU/lb 

(L. plantarum, E. faecium, L. casei, L. acidophilus in equal amounts)

*Solid Gold Puppy Food*

Lamb | Lamb Meal | Ocean Fish Meal | Brown Rice | Millet | Cracked Pearled Barley | Canola Oil | Tomato Pomace | Rice Bran | Flaxseed | Natural Flavor | Salmon Oil (source of DHA) | Choline Chloride | Taurine | Dried Chicory Root | Amaranth | Parsley Flakes | Spearmint | Almond Oil | Sesame Oil | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Kelp | Thyme | Blueberries | Cranberries | Apples | Lentils | Quinoa | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Zinc Proteinate | Copper Proteinate | Ferrous Sulfate | Zinc Sulfate | Copper Sulfate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Manganese Proteinate | Manganous Oxide | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate | Manganese Sulfate | Sodium Selenite | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Riboflavin Supplement | Vitamin D Supplement | Folic Acid | 

Protein, Min 28%
Fat, Min 14%
Fiber, Max 4%
Moisture, Max 10%
Calories per cup, 410


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

The only time I would feed puppy food, is if it is a Large Breed Puppy food because of Calcium and Phosphorus levels. Are these LBP formulas or just standard Puppy formulas?


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Its between the wellness and Solid gold. Im going to go with Soild gold over wellness just because I love the protein sources (Lamb,fish) Im not a big fan of chicken based foods.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I would go with the Solid Gold but for a GSD puppy get the Wolf Cub formula as it is for Large Breed Puppies. It's an excellent product.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212The only time I would feed puppy food, is if it is a Large Breed Puppy food because of Calcium and Phosphorus levels. Are these LBP formulas or just standard Puppy formulas?


LBP formula's


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

oh ok ...in that case, I like the wellness and solid gold wolf cub.


----------

